# Another shirt .. Second try



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

ok DONT LAUGH LOL ! as i am .. lol .. i bought this transfer paper at the dollar tree .. an i tell ya .. its really good paper .. presses great .. i pressed it twice to get a faded look an its hard to tell in the pics but it worked .. but i just wanted to practice with my heat press before i invested alot of money into real paper .. this paper is from my kids craft stash .. the only thing i hate is the look it leaves behind .. its hard to trim around the letters .. did the best i could .. but its a night shirt for me .. whos really gonna care lol .. so now that i've practiced with dollar tree paper LOL !!!!! i'm ready to order the big time stuff .. Be gentle .. whatcha think?


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

You're on the road to t-shirt success!


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

aw shucks .. tyty .. i thought it be the best thing to practice with cheap transfer paper than go all in an waste money on the really good stuff an make tons of mistakes right off the bat lol .. i'd rather make those first couple mistakes on cheaper paper


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Your margin of error is probably the same on either papers. It's how you handle it (time, pressure stuff) that's most important.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I have to remember .. FLIP THE TEXT ! lmao .. i messed up twice yesterday ... so i put a sticky note on the monitor that says .. FLIP THE TEXT ! in big black sharpie letters .. i have the memory of a teetsy fly lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing you want to remember is that rhinestones need to adhere directly to the shirt and not the transfer. They have a better chance of popping off if they're stuck to anything besides the fabric itself.

I think the design is super cute, though! I love those whimsical designs!


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You .. so far so good none fell off an i tossed in the washer an dryer already .. but i'll make that note for next time ..off the transfer an on to the shirt


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very cute!! Did the zumba instructor get the ok for this design to be made? Reason I ask is I was told that anything with zumba on it had to be approved by the company that owns zumba, and they are pretty strict about it. May have just been the instructor I was talking to.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

As long as I dont sell it .. I can use it . an this is just for me to wear to either bed or class .. my instructors name is eve .. she loves it.. so i'll mainly wear it to class lol


----------

